# The Lost Mill - N.Wales



## Megaman (Jan 9, 2015)

My first post so any feedback would be most welcome. 

Located in North Wales not too far from Chester. This Mill was built in 1769 which means shortly before the Boston Massacre which was followed by the revolutionary war of America. It's weird that something so old has been allowed to decay like this as the engineering is superb and still evident today! This site is well hidden and is actually free from graffiti and vandalism so I am reluctant to give exact location. 

Hopefully the locally council will intervene on this site and save it from further decay – it would make an excellent attraction for historians and the educational sector. 


1653682_10152937607347140_8353353695619862555_n by uk.megaman, on Flickr


1453273_10152937606152140_5271824238204633243_n by uk.megaman, on Flickr

You can see the site has fell into almost ruin, however the mechanics, grinding stones are still around. The Water Wheel is an absolute gem of a find, I have never come across a wooden relic like this 


10881605_10152937607237140_2530282226371235696_n by uk.megaman, on Flickr


10857964_10152937606837140_7800073736848212802_n by uk.megaman, on Flickr

Ivy seems to be penetrating the majority of the brick work now, this coupled with frost etc means the site is noticeable getting worse.


From a distance the wheel appears to be in very good condition. by uk.megaman, on Flickr


10857858_10152937606237140_9081608122179398671_n by uk.megaman, on Flickr


10857777_10152937606202140_1396687510063258075_n by uk.megaman, on Flickr



10849915_10152937607057140_7499713899353937007_n by uk.megaman, on Flickr

The actually mechanics of the Mill are still here. You will find numerous grinding wheels, cogs, shafts etc. Some are already being consumed by the earth others are actually in very good condition.


10392289_10152937607872140_6841698165939728410_n by uk.megaman, on Flickr

The actual water channel surrounding this area have also been modified to ensure continuous energy. Amazing tunnels and diversion channels surround this area if you know where too find them. 


10556381_10152937605097140_5296447225033189179_n by uk.megaman, on Flickr

Like I said "first post" so hopefully I haven't made too much of a dogs dinner of it!  

Happy Snapping

Megaman

P.S Cheers for the links / advise on the intro forum - it wasn't too painful


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 9, 2015)

Excellent first report! Bit of history and great pics! 
Loving that culvert. 
Thanks for sharing, looking forward to more


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 9, 2015)

Very nice that, thanks for sharing. Look forward to more from you


----------



## HughieD (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! Loving that. Can't beat a bit of historic industrial dereliction. Great first report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 9, 2015)

Very well done! Its amazing so much is still there nice find!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 9, 2015)

A star find, some amazing bits still there especially the water wheel,Great first post.


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2015)

That's a fantastic site well documented. Really great stuff!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 9, 2015)

Good work - be proud of that mate!


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 9, 2015)

Well documented. Nice to see something different


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 9, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Megaman (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments - I just hope the local council to this site takes it on board before its lost forever - such a tranquil place, like walking through a time portal  

Cheers All!


----------



## Megaman (Jan 9, 2015)

Forgot to mention, more to follow in the next week or so


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 9, 2015)

Great report and photos, looking forward to the next


----------



## gingrove (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice Job Thanks!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 10, 2015)

Megaman said:


> I just hope the local council to this site takes it on board before its lost forever - such a tranquil place, like walking through a time portal :!



Superb, especially for a first report! Your photographs show all the important details of this site.

A very well known site to those of us interested in 'water power' and pre 'industrial revolution' mills that were upgraded - the mill was well and truly decayed decades ago. The site owes its present beauty and tranquility that we see today only because it is off the beaten track and more importantly, no official body has descended on the place. Open this site up to the general public and council 'maintenance' (access and H & S etc) and what we see here will have disappeared in a few years.

In the late 50's and early 60's we came across many such sites as this - the only difference being that they were easily accessible to the ever more mobile public. Sadly over the years vandalism, well meaning restoration or development has meant the innate beauty of these early working complexes has been lost. It is worth remembering that it only takes the trampings of a few well meaning explorers to completely destroy the more fragile ground habitat found in these places.


----------



## Megaman (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks again for the comments. I agree Dirus - I did have some more pictures of the building in its entirety but I will have to try and dig them out. It's in the last few years the decay has sped up so I am assuming this will be due to a lot more Ivy penetrating the main structures. 

A rare piece that needs preservation


----------



## Malcog (Jan 14, 2015)

I really like the decay, my thoughts are if it became a listed building it would be tidied up and spoilt, so I agree with Dirus_Strictus.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice find, I love old watermills like that


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 23, 2015)

Megaman said:


> It's in the last few years the decay has sped up so I am assuming this will be due to a lot more Ivy penetrating the main structures.



Pretty sure you're correct there. I cannot recall when the interior started to give off that 'nature's taken complete control here' signal - it must have ben twenty odd years since we were last there. Even when the building was still standing as a basically whole structure, it blended in so naturally with the environment surrounding it. One of only two or three sites over the years that I have come away from feeling like that.


----------

